# Fishfinder help



## whsseminole12 (Jan 27, 2009)

I have a Eagle Fishmark 320 mounted on the front of my bassboat. The last two trips out, every once in a while the unit freezes, the depth number in the upper left hand corner of the screen flashes and stays the same and the screen doesn't scroll. The next time you look down at it, it will be working fine. Sometimes a few minutes, sometimes a little longer. The transducer is mounted on the trolling motor head and the unit is wired to the same wires that the unit that was on the boat when I bought it was wired to. I have no idea what is going on.

Any help and or suggestions would be grealy appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

You might get lucky, inspect your electrical connections for any corrosion from over the winter... But...if that's not it,

Call the company, that's the perfect reason when buying a finder to do a little research and spend a little more. When these things happen you end up spending more in the long run anyways.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Intermittant power connection as stated above or low battery voltage. Is the unit on the same battery as the trolling motor? Does the unit flake out only when the motor is running, especially on high? These are symtoms of a weak battery.


----------



## whsseminole12 (Jan 27, 2009)

Power is always,on its just like the transducer is not sending signal. I can't say for sure exactly when it flakes out as I haven't actually seen it when it happens. I only catch it after it has happened. It is running off of the cranking battery and the battery has been at full charge both trips out this year. Could the transducer be bad?


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

As previously stated, I would double check all connections. I have had the same thing happen with a Humminbird and it was the power connection into the unit.


----------



## whsseminole12 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks leeabu. I'll check connection again and maybe have the crankin battery checked also.


----------



## bucksfanbg (Mar 18, 2009)

Does it seem to happen in any depth of water? Mine will get a little goofy sometimes but only when I am in really shallow water. Just a thought.


----------



## Dfrenzy (Dec 18, 2008)

That sounds like a transducer problem. It may be a weak connection at the unit or you may have a wire going bad. But it sounds to be a weak signal somewhere.


----------



## whsseminole12 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys. I'm gonna check and rewire everything and try it out again Friday. See what happens. Thanks again!!


----------

